# Now I need to know which scale do you all like best?



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I am looking on the Magic Mountain Sage website and the least expensive scale is the Acculab...is this a decent scale? 

What do you all use, and why?

Thank you!

Jill.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I started out using a good scientific scale that I've used for years in my homeschooling. While a great scale and very accurate, it is also very time consuming as you have to wait for it to balance after each addition of a weight or oil.

I now have a postal scale that I purchased on sale at either Office Depot or Staples and I've had it several years. It was on sale for about $29 and it's worked well for me. I check it about every 6 months against my scientific scale, and it's always been accurate.

I don't know about the other brands but maybe some others will chip in.

Dawn


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm new to soaping but right now I'm 'borrowing' an Ohaus Scout Pro 6000 from the highschool where my dad teaches. It only measures in grams, but it makes me double check everything ~ which at this point is really helping me learn. (My mind works in pounds and ounces!  )


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I use the MyWeigh KD600, it weighs in ounces and grams. It is according to how small the batches are that you make. The smaller the batch the more accurate you need those scales to be because the slightest miscalculation will make a big difference in the outcome of your soaps. If you are doing small batches then the weighing by grams will narrow the error margin. I use grams when I make a gallon of lotion, it is more accurate.

I bought my scales from Old Will Knott on ebay, I kept seeing people recommend him and I have to say shipping was quick and they were right.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My scale is a KD7000

I used a Escali for years

Place your scale in a large clear plastic bag to help extend the life (no spilt lye, EO, FO, oils). My first scale lasted 7 years


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Cyndi mine is the KD 600  I think the new ones are KD 9000's, we both have been soaping too long 

I refer all my customers to oldwillknott on ebay or just go to his site at the same .com Vicki


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm still a hobbiest so I'm using a digital kitchen scale I bought at WM. It was $20. It is acurate to 2 grams. I do my soaping in grams. My oils I round up to the nearest two grams and the lye I round down. So, I err to the side of extra superfatting vs. accidentally being lye heavy. So, if my recipe calls for 325 grams of oil and 97 grams of lye (just pulling numbers out of my head--not an actual recipe) I would measure 326 grams of oil and 96 grams of lye. 
If I was going to be soaping more I would invest in one of the scales listed above, but if you are looking for something you can get locally that is a way to get around a little less acurate scale. I would definitely use the grams feature though. There are 30 grams in an ounce, but the ounce measurements only go in 1/8th ounce increments.


----------



## song4u (Jan 22, 2006)

KD7000 is on my wish list. I've been using a postal scale from Office Depot for years but the maddening thing about it is that it cuts off if I wait too long. The KD7000 has an option you can set to not cut off AND you can also run it on batteries or A/C. Correct me if I'm wrong, Cyndi. I think you can get one for around $65
Pat


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pat,
Old Will Knot has them listed for $44.50 with the AC power adapter for only $4.90 extra

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=284

I took the splatter shield off mine, it seemed to mess with the weighing. I _always_ keep it in a see through plastic bag when weighing anything. I've found it extended the life of my scales because nothiing (lye, essential oils, oils, et al) spilled on to it. I bought my original Escali in 2000 and gave it to Pony earlier this year. It's still going strong.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I've gone ahead and ordered OWK's scale. Now to find affordable molds...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

madame,
The first mold I made was a log mold from plans found at http://www.chestnutfarms.com/Soap_and_supplies/images/4x15_mld.gif

Easy enough to do and you can adapt the mold to any size - making a slab mold if you want even. I made a couple and I'm not that handy at woodworking. Mine weren't too pretty but they were functional!

All you need is some wood, screws and 4 hinges. 

I lined them with contact paper (do NOT use one with a pattern!!!) going across the bottom and up the sides, then across the ends onto the sides. That was the hardest part. They weren't too difficult to line every time with freezer paper though

Chestnut farms has a page where they made a cardboard form to shape the liner paper and how the line the wooden soap mold:
http://www.chestnutfarms.com/Soap_and_supplies/line_mold/index.htm#line mold


----------

